# Unroot GT-P3113?



## bfos7 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm new to android (my Galaxy Tab 2 7.0; GT-P3113 being my first android device). I started playing around with it being rooted, but decided that I dont know enough about rooting to get tne most out of it... and I would like to keep my warrenty and be able to update over the air to 4.0.4 (tried system restore and since I'm rooted, it wont let me update). So my question is, how do I unroot? I've been googling all night and haven't found an answer. Please help!


----------



## bfos7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Never mind, I did eventually find out how to do this, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Try this : 
Before doing this .please backup your data
-Download root explorer (or something like that )
-go to system/app folder
-Remove SuperUser.apk
-Go to system/xbin folder
-delete superuser.apk
- reboot to recovery
-Wipe data
-reboot you tab 
-done


----------



## rscrspytrt (Dec 24, 2012)

I could use your help. How did you do it?


----------



## mckinney_905 (Jan 4, 2013)

you are trying to un-root, I am trying to root mine. I keep getting a verification error


----------



## vladislavvaz (Oct 12, 2013)

help me i need to unroot my samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 p3113 i restored it and all.. the suser app and all is gone. i need my tab as it was in the begining..


----------



## bubblebox123 (Feb 12, 2014)

I really would like to know how too unroot my samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 p3113 also! Please share how!


----------

